# How much exercise do you do?



## Ceejay123

I'm quite happy with my size now - I'm 8 stone, give or take , at 5ft 3. 

I just want to feel a little fitter. 


How much exercise do you do? :) I've been going swimming, walking and going to the gym mainly for weights/stress rather than cardio. x


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hiya!
I exercise 5-6x a week. I usually do 2x weights sessions, 3x runs, and a bootcamp class.
I'm 5ft 7ins, weight just under 11st, and am a size 10/12 xx


----------



## seoj

I do Power (full body weights) 2 days a week, Step class for high cardio 2 days a week and Zumba one day a week (or more and sub out one Step class). Then I have one "rest" day and one other day I usually just do some cardio at the gym on my own.


----------



## porkypig

i do none apart from walk to school and back 3 times a week ( I work the other two) Im 8 stone 2lbs and 5 foot 4. Like you, im slim but id like to tone up a bit; but where do we find the time??


----------



## ILoveShoes

porkypig said:


> i do none apart from walk to school and back 3 times a week ( I work the other two) Im 8 stone 2lbs and 5 foot 4. Like you, im slim but id like to tone up a bit; but where do we find the time??

I only have one child, but I get up at 5am to go to the gym before work. If I didn't do that, I wouldn't find the time. Xx


----------



## Eidson23

I work out at home! I'm big into crossfit, and I also do T25. It's Shaun T, similar to his Insanity program but it's only 25 minutes long each session. I work out 6 days a week. If I didn't work out from home I would never be able to. I'm lucky that I also have a nice running path near my home, and try to run with a weighted vest about 3 days a week also.


----------



## Lisababymj

According to everyone...too much, but i disagree...well I used to have exercise bulimia which came in hand with anorexia but I'm a lot better now. I'm apparently considered to be still too active tho...exercise is still on my mind 24-7.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I do walking daily. Around 30-60 minutes of walking. 
Around three times a week I go to the gym and do mainly weights machines and a bit of cardio. 
1-2 times a week I go to Zumba or other exercise classes.


----------



## Vickie

I aim for 45 minutes 4 days a week (lower body, upper body, cardio, and core) but it does vary from week to week. I also exercise from home :)


----------



## princess2406

I do a 10k run once a week, originally started running to lose the baby weight although I did run abit before having lo. When I was pg I went from weighing 9st -11.5st. I now weigh 8.7st. I also do 100 sit ups a day plus squats at home. I love running now just to feel fit and de-stress!


----------



## Embo78

I exercise 6 times a week. I alternate 30 day shred, banish fat boost metabolism, c25k and long hikes (if the weather permits!)

I work 30 hours per week and have four children but make sure I exercise at least an hour per day. My toddler is getting really good at the shred ;)


----------

